# Clear aquarium lid



## Djoko Sauza (23 Jul 2017)

Anyone cut their own acrylic/polycarbonate/glass lid before?

Or found a place that does it for you?

Would like a quite detailed cut with holes for tubing etc


----------



## zozo (25 Jul 2017)

Since i'm completely hooked on open top tanks, it is an idea i have on my mind for over a year now. Tho collected all the materials needed, it still is on hold because i do not have the room nor tank for it yet. So it's still just an idea for the future.

Love to share my inspiration and idea maybe somebody beats me to it before i finnished my.. Would love to see and ..

About 2 years ago i replicated the ADA aqausky made from acrylic.
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/diy-acrylic-light-stand.36992/#post-399222

Later on i changed it to a hanging fixture and this stand is no longer in use.. Than i got the idea to make a closed acrylic hood out of it with a front and back flap to open for maintenance. Got me 4 acrilyc hinges.
https://www.banggood.com/45x38mm-Do...-Folding-Hinge-Plexiglass-Hinge-p-979682.html
and some acrylic nuts and bolts, So the hinges and flaps will not be glued but screwed.
https://www.banggood.com/M3-Bolt-Nu...x-Nuts-Crosshead-Plastic-Nylon-p-1024743.html
4mm acrylc sheet for the front and back diagonal flaps and need to glue 4 diagonal cut side panels to slide horizontaly over the tanks side panels.
Got the materials at hand, but didn't make it yet.. Dunno when i will.

I hope you can invision my brainchild somewhat without a diagram drawing. I never draw on paper it all happens in my head. But somewhere in the future this will be my clear acrilyc aquarium hood / lit.. Or dry plant / wabi kusa propagator tank what so ever


----------



## kadoxu (25 Jul 2017)

https://www.perspexsheet.uk
I usually buy the sheets with the dimensions needed and cut the holes myself.

Ordering holes can be quite expensive...


----------



## subterranean (1 Aug 2017)

It's worth checking your local plastic sheet supplier: I popped into one and got a 5mm polycarbonate offcut, cut to my custom size, for a fiver. To make holes for the inlet and outlet I then used a drill with a spade bit, then cut into the circle using a hacksaw.


----------

